# 2015 GM Car VIN Code



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Here is the *2015* GM *Car* VIN Code document: http://service.gm.com/dealerworld/vincards/pdf/vincard15 car 11-06-13 r1.0.pdf


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Interesting.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

The 2015 GM Car VIN document (above) gives us a *peek* at what's coming in 2015 Cruze vehicles; the same as before:

• Engine Code *B* = (LUV) 1.4L, MFI, DOHC, Turbo, VVT, Alum, E85 Max
• Engine Code *G* = (LWE) 1.8L, MFI, DOHC, VVT, 103kW
• Engine Code *H* = (LUW) 1.8L, MFI, DOHC, 103kW, E85 Max
• Engine Code *Z* = (LUZ) 2.0L, Diesel, CRI, VGT (turbo)

There are no Fastback or Stationwagon models in 2015, just the same notchback (Body Type *5*).

*CORRECTION*: sorry, the *K* and *V* engines are actually for the *Verano* (darn)!

• Engine Code *K* = (LEA) *2.4L*, SIDI, DOHC, Alum, E85 Max
• Engine Code *V *= (LHU) *2.0L*, SIDI, DOHC, Turbo, Alum, E85 Max


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks to me like it's still the same engines.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

88cam said:


> View attachment 50593
> 
> Looks to me like it's still the same engines.


Yeah, I see the same.

Wasn't the new Cruze supposed to be a 2016 production year anyway?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Yeah, I see the same.
> 
> Wasn't the new Cruze supposed to be a 2016 production year anyway?


Yes after the two re designs.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> On page 5, look under the 'Book Code(s)' column for Vehicle Line Code "*P*" (P = Cruze; J = Sonic) engine listings.


Ah, but the Verano is also listed as a "P" platform, with different series numbers. (Cruze - PA, PB, PC, PD...) (Verano - PN, PP, PR, PS...etc)

Which makes sense because those are the engines the Verano already uses.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> Ah shucks, I stand (sit?) corrected!
> 
> Didn't notice that BOTH Cruze and Verano had the P code...however that DOES (ha,ha) actually *prove* my contention that the Verano is basically just a "re-badged" version of the Cruze.


Little bit of the "old" GM still at work


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Reading this stuff turns me on waaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy too much.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Reading this stuff turns me on waaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyy too much.


Go on.... 

Sent from my Note 3


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

KOBALT said:


> Go on....
> 
> Sent from my Note 3


Bro, you have no idea...


----------

